# Question



## notbeingheard (Nov 9, 2010)

My husband talks to about 3 different woman via email about DOGS. He is obsessed with these dogs he's getting in to. So much he spends more time with them than he does with me. Recently he was talking to a woman who cried to him about her husband leaving her and what all he did to her and I went off. The second female he was talking to cried about her back hurting and she had the flu and this and that. The woman he is talking to now lives about 2 hours from our house however he works a week out on the month on her town. And he talks to her none stop. All day and all night. One email sent back and forth lasted for over 12 hours. When he wouldn't talk to me much the week he was working. I am so angry. Not only is his dogs and work taking up all his time now he female friends are also. And he doesn't seem to care at all about my feelings. I am so sick of it. He also told me this woman was old and she is not but a year older than myself. He thinks he's doing nothing wrong and maybe he's not but if I live with him taking time from me to care for the 11 dogs he has not should I live with his email friends taking time also. He works 11 days on 3 days off. And works lots of over time. He gets home at 6 or 7 and is on call. He talks about how it feels like he doesn't have a life because all he does is work. He says the world doesn't stop for me and I know that. But our relationship has suffered because of his addiction to his email and dogs. And lies. He lies to me when I already know the answers to the questions I ma asking. And I know for a fact he wouldn't put up with me acting this way to him. I also found a new email account I didn't know about. Well I found 2 along with a facebook and myspace. He deletes everything. I have changed his password on the first accounts I found. I'm really sick of it and don't know what to do. I think I need a friend who has something in common with me to email all day and night to show him howit feels.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 21, 2010)

Does he breed dogs? I can understand discussing dog breeding issues with others, but it seems his e-mails are not about dog breeding issues. If you have confronted him and he won't stop it shows total disrespect for you and your feelings. If I were you I would try to get him to go to counseling with you and if he won't go, I would go alone. It is amazing how much counseling can help, my husband won't go either and I have been going for over a year and feel that I understand things much better and realize I have choices. No, it's not easy, but I am getting more confident in myself and realize that I do deserve respect and to be able to trust my husband. The e-mails you describe sound like they may be crossing a line. You need to demand that he discuss this issue honestly with you.


----------

